# Best Way to Remove Minwax Water-Based Polycrylic



## Pruiett Furniture (Nov 16, 2012)

I have a customer who left a leaky bucket filled with water and OxyClean on the table top. It ate through and softened the Minwax water-based polycrylic to the point the he want me to refinish the top. What would be the best approach to stripping the old finish off? If using a stripper, which would you recommend? Thanks for the help.


----------



## RandyReed (Jul 30, 2014)

chaplaindoug said:


> I have a customer who left a leaky bucket filled with water and OxyClean on the table top. It ate through and softened the Minwax water-based polycrylic to the point the he want me to refinish the top. What would be the best approach to stripping the old finish off? If using a stripper, which would you recommend? Thanks for the help.


I just used Savogran Superstrip yesterday to remove the finish on an original Henkel Harris black cherry table and I was very happy. I did 2 applications only waiting 20 minutes with each application before removing the stripper. From start to finish, it only took me an hour and a half to strip it, wipe it down with thinner and a scotch brite, and sand it to the bare wood and ready to apply the color.


----------



## RandyReed (Jul 30, 2014)

Here is what it looked like from the start......and it has 3 leaves.


----------



## Sadsam (Jun 8, 2017)

I used Minwax water-based polycrylic to do some small project on my formica countertop. After I was finished I seen I had spilled ,dried minwax on my countertop. Any suggestions how to remove it?


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

Had an oil based polyurethane been used you could just dry the table and go about your business. 

The best retail remover I've used is Klean Strip Premium Stripper. I think it's available at even walmart. 

Sadsam, you can use lacquer thinner to clean most anything off Formica.


----------

